# SBL Disassembly...



## nexuslite (Sep 2, 2013)

Currently, I am working on disassembling the SBL for anyone who is interested in this.

http://unfoil.com/stratosphere/

The asm files are located on the page above. I used disarm to get the dump and I am going though and commenting the code.

The plan is to insert a minor hack to try to dump the ril. But it would also be good for making dual boot systems or sdcard boot testing.

If you would like to help out with this let me know.


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## nexuslite (Sep 2, 2013)

That would be great. Feel free to have a look through the files I update them periodically so check back on the page regularly for the updates. Message me any changes you come up with. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask. If you start working on a specific section let me know and I will try not to mess with that section until you give me an update on your progress.


----------

